
Notes from Peter Thiel’s Speech at the National Conservatism Conference - ericras
https://medium.com/@bonniekavoussi/notes-from-peter-thiels-speech-at-the-national-conservatism-conference-on-july-14-2019-6a51b26b202
======
hairytrog
"China is an unusually dirty country dirtying up the planet. Trump’s 25%
tariffs on China should be reframed as a carbon tax."

